# Where to have VERY large prints made?



## RawHope (Apr 16, 2012)

I have someone that wants one of my prints made in a size larger than what my lab offers.  They want a 4x5 print but my lab only goes up to 30" high.  Just wondering if any of you have an idea as to where I could have prints made this large?  I don't have much around me in terms of local printers.  Are there any quality companies online that print this large?  I could really use some recommendations.

Thanks,
Carolyn


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 16, 2012)

Where are you located?  You probably don't want recommendations for labs in Oklahoma if you are in Sydney Australia.


----------



## RawHope (Apr 16, 2012)

Ha.  I'm in New Jersey.


----------



## KmH (Apr 16, 2012)

What kind of print? C-print? Giclée? Offset?

On what paper?

Digital Arts Studio - For Photographers

Photo Enlargements - Your Digital Image on Canvas, Vinyl & Photo Paper Photo Enlargements on Canvas, Vinyl or Wall Mural Fabric


----------



## RawHope (Apr 16, 2012)

Luckily my customer is willing now to go with a slightly smaller size so my normal lab can print it.  

Thank you for the replies!


----------

